# Heads-up: Low price, high quality canvas prints



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

For anyone planning on having photos printed on canvas this should be of interest.

A while back I got an unsolicited (or so I thought) e-mail from a photo printing company called SnapMad. Turns out they are part of 7DayShop who I have an account with, hence the e-mail.

Anyway, I looked at their site and they do 60cm x 40cm (24x16 in old money) canvas prints for just £19.99 delivered when the likes of PhotoBox and Snapfish charge £~60 :doublesho

Naturally I was somewhat dubious but gave them a try. I've just received the print and the quality is every bit as good as PhotoBox _et.al._

Definitely going to use them again. Just wish I'd found them earlier as I already have 4 canvas prints plus one as a present for the gf's daughter at £60 each 

I guess the main reason that they are so cheap is that, like 7DayShop, they are based in Guernsey.


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the link, must try em, great value!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That's a great price, but you'll need a v.high resolution to make the most of something that size!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Saw these a while ago, great prices - just wondering on quality?

Any sample shots fella?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

will order one of these soon, thanks for the heads up


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Ducky said:


> That's a great price, but you'll need a v.high resolution to make the most of something that size!


They do smaller sizes too - starting at 30x30 

I used 10Mpx, 3900x2600, and it is fine :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

buckas said:


> Saw these a while ago, great prices - just wondering on quality?
> 
> Any sample shots fella?


I take it you mean a photo of the canvas I got, yes? Here you go...

One thing about this company is that where the canvas is wrapped over the frame, at the corners they fold the triangle of excess material on the outside, rather than behind the canvas like Photobox etc. do. This means it is visible as you can see in the photo.

Not a problem as they wrap it such that the folded triangle is on the top and bottom edges so shouldn't be visible when the picture is hung. Unfortunately, with this particular pic it was taken landscape (that is the right way up) but I intend to hang it portrait. Since it isn't obvious which way is up they folded it as I uploaded it. So if you have a photo with no obvious right way round, make sure you upload it in the correct orientation.


----------



## Benjaminjoseph (Apr 26, 2011)

I personally prefer www.albelli.co.uk as far as my canvas print is concerned. They provide good printing and framing solution.


----------

